# Help wanted!



## steveolena (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, is anyone coming over to Hurghada from UK in the near future, i need some kind soul to bring an electric guitar for me with the neck removed and fit it in there suitcase, obviously there`s a large drink involved it weighs about 5-6 kilo and is very slim bodied so would fit snug between some towels etc, many thanks , Steve


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

steveolena said:


> Hi everyone, is anyone coming over to Hurghada from UK in the near future, i need some kind soul to bring an electric guitar for me with the neck removed and fit it in there suitcase, obviously there`s a large drink involved it weighs about 5-6 kilo and is very slim bodied so would fit snug between some towels etc, many thanks , Steve


I have someone coming on the 31st from Manchester?!He will literally be flying into manchester and out to hurghada that day so would need somebody to meet him there.


----------



## steveolena (Dec 18, 2010)

cutiepie said:


> I have someone coming on the 31st from Manchester?!He will literally be flying into manchester and out to hurghada that day so would need somebody to meet him there.


Thanks so much but i`m in Hurghada and can`t find anyone who can get it to the airport at the moment, if i can what date/time does your friend get to Manchester, regards, Steve


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

he's coming over tues 31st flying into manchester at 10am and on to hurghada at 2pm!!

Alternatively i know lots of the teachers in El gouna are going back to the uk next week for midterm!?it might be worth asking them!


----------



## steveolena (Dec 18, 2010)

cutiepie said:


> he's coming over tues 31st flying into manchester at 10am and on to hurghada at 2pm!!
> 
> Alternatively i know lots of the teachers in El gouna are going back to the uk next week for midterm!?it might be worth asking them!


That would be brilliant, as i have a friend whos just moved to downtown el gouna and could take it in for me, the problem i have is that i need somewhere to get it posted to in the UK as i have just purchased it off ebay and the guy is waiting for me to give him a postal address, maybe you could kindly ask one of the teachers in el gouna if they would accept delivery for me to there address in the UK.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Just a word of caution here......
It's dangerous to carry bags and packages for/from people you don't know..... would you want a problem with customs??


----------



## steveolena (Dec 18, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Just a word of caution here......
> It's dangerous to carry bags and packages for/from people you don't know..... would you want a problem with customs??


I quite agree, if i was asking someone to take something out of Egypt i could understand, theres nothing i want to smuggle out of the UK that i can`t get here lol, It`s a guitar and the person who brings it for me can have the item number off ebay as proof of purchase, and the sellers name and address and telephone no, its all above board my friend!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Just a word of caution here......
> It's dangerous to carry bags and packages for/from people you don't know..... would you want a problem with customs??


Well said and I am sure everyone who has set up a person to smuggle for them has told them there is nothing to worry about, you do actually declare to the airline that you have packed your own bags and that no one has asked you to carry a package for them. Thee weight alone is a great deal out of your allowance.


----------

